# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  Line Mobile PBX : ระบบ 3 G2100 ระบบประหยัดค่าโทรสำหรับองค์กร

## kingpp69

ประหยัดค่าโทรศัพท์ หรือลดต้นทุนค่าโทรศัพท์ฯให้กับองค์กร์ได้มากถึง 90% ด้วยอุปกรณ์ 
Line Mobile PBX : ระบบ 3 G2100 ให้เช่าเครื่องในราคาเครื่องละ 299 - 399 บาท/เครื่อง/เดือน 
รับประกันตลอดอายุการใช้งาน 
ฟรี !!! ไม่มีค่าใช้จ่าย 
เหมาะสำหรับ บริษัทฯ ห้างร้าน องค์กรฯ หรือหน่วยงานที่มีค่าใช้จ่ายค่าโทรศัพท์ในองค์กรฯสูง เช่นธุรกิจ 
ประกันภัย, ธุรกิจเร่งรัดหนี้สิน, หรือระบบ Call Center 
สามารถใช้งานร่วมกับระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์แบบอัตโนมัติได้ 
คุณสมบัติเด่นของระบบเครื่อง : 
คุณภาพเสียง : เหมือนโทรศัพท์บ้าน (ไม่ก้อง,ไม่เบา ชัดเจนทั้งโทรเข้าโทรออก 100%) 
การันตีคุณภาพ : การใช้งาน 100 % เต็ม (ไม่ได้ตามที่นำเสนอ) ยินดีรับคืนภายใน 7 วัน 
ซื้อเครื่อง Line Mobile PBX : 1 เครื่อง ฟรีซิมการ์ด 1 ซิม ( โปรโมชั่นเหมาจ่ายรายเดือน 1,299 บาท นาน 12 รอบบิล 8.00 น. - 20.00 น. ) 
สำหรับลูกค้าต่างจังหวัด : จัดส่งฟรี !!! ทั่วไทย มีสินค้าพร้อมจัดส่ง 
สนใจสินค้า : สอบถามข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม / ขอใบเสนอราคา / ขอโบว์ชัวร์สินค้า / สั่งซื้อสินค้าContact Us : ฝ่ายขาย 02 521-4549 Auto 
Contact Us : ฝ่ายขาย (กรณีไม่ทราบชื่อ)

----------

